# No Annual Leave the 1st year?



## siliviamomo (Jul 6, 2017)

Dear all,

Kindly need your advise here. I got a job offer in Bangkok lately and before I sign back the employment contract, I noticed the annual leave will be entitled to me only after completion of 1 year service. Is this regulated by Thai government or totally depends on the employer? 

The person who hired me did mentioned about annual leave during previous conversation/emails but simply said 16 days AL without mentioning any terms or conditions. I did not know there will be a "completion of 1 year service" terms until I saw the contract. Is this something I should negotiate with? 


Thank you!!!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Most employers won't grant a vacation period until after the first year. SOP in the U.S.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Most employers won't grant a vacation period until after the first year. SOP in the U.S.


Exactly,,, a vacation is something that is earned-it's not a gift.


----------

